# Are we in the midst of a second civil war?



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Most people in the know would say yes. Evidently there has been enough political violence that our nation currently meets the criteria. There are many videos on the interwebs discussing this topic but they are all very basic. Quick breakdowns on "Who would win a civil war? Right or Left?". I recently stumbled upon a series of videos created by an intelligence analyst who says he's not in the business of making predictions like the others he just breaks everything going on in a succinct and easy to understand format.

The objective of the left is to dismantle our borders and allow as many immigrants in as possible to secure their votes. Once they have done this the right will be virtually disenfranchised leaving a one party system where the GOP is powerless to stop the socialistic agenda from taking hold. His opinions on Balkanization is spot on. It has been worth every minute.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

All of the pieces are falling into place...Stay ready..


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you csi! This is worth its weight in gold. This is most accurate in my opinion on where we are now.

More and more of the big Alternative Financial and Geopolitical analysts are saying there is no way we are going to escape the coming overt Civil War here.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I watched one a couple weeks ago that laid out point by point why the left would loose. I hope it never comes to that...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I had a professor who had a big sign on his wall that said "*If we all waited until we were perfect to do something, nothing would ever get done".*

I am quite happy with the John Mark video (Who will win) as he was the first to bring this subject into view. It was an excellent start.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

This video is where the top Video author (Forward Observer) adds more to his conversation.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

jimcosta said:


>


Thats the one. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a civil war but an invasion . One staffed by many with in the Government and education system. It has been building power for 60 or more years through the public education system


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Most people in the know would say yes. Evidently there has been enough political violence that our nation currently meets the criteria. There are many videos on the interwebs discussing this topic but they are all very basic. Quick breakdowns on "Who would win a civil war? Right or Left?". I recently stumbled upon a series of videos created by an intelligence analyst who says he's not in the business of making predictions like the others he just breaks everything going on in a succinct and easy to understand format.
> 
> The objective of the left is to dismantle our borders and allow as many immigrants in as possible to secure their votes. Once they have done this the right will be virtually disenfranchised leaving a one party system where the GOP is powerless to stop the socialistic agenda from taking hold. His opinions on Balkanization is spot on. It has been worth every minute.


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Is it a war or just a fight, maybe I don’t understand the difference. As a neoconish conservative from San Francisco you can or should imagine I understand being in the extreme political minority. I went to maybe 15 Republican meetings while there and I assure you there were more democrats at each one. They won the battle for SF. Hand down they destroyed any resemblance of a Republican Party and they did it with out a shot being fired or a club on anyone’s head. There was no war, no fight, and I tend to think Americans will sit back and let them do it to CA, NY and later three or more other states. Then ten and enough to hold the electoral college and soon it will be over. I don’t see the right fighting.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Here is what this thread means to me as a Prepper.*

I am a member of a 50 adult (plus kids) survival group retreat.

One of our agreed upon policies is that *we would be a local defense militia only*. If a member wants to get involved in a local political hassle or take a side on a Civil War issue, that member must leave the survival group. The group might support him with medical care or doing his laundry, but as such the group could not be made vulnerable by his decision.

Members enter our group by bringing their own food supplies. When they run out they will be furloughed to a location near us so we can support them in all ways except food. Therefore, each family chooses how long they will camp with us. They determine their own fate.

Most members have supplies to carry them from 6 months to 24 months.

Our survival group *goal *is protection just during a short term period of chaos. The last remaining members can survive here forever though.

*Therefore*, this thread only reinforces that we are going through drastic changes in our government, society, economic system and life style.

It should also reinforce* all Preppers* with curiosity as to will their prepping activity end up being needed in the future just a little, an awful lot, or none at all? But really none of this matters as much as the peace of mind we gain now, day to day, as we see the entire world-turmoil impact us as though we were a falling ball in a pin ball machine. At least we have some control over our life in the short run! The long-run remains to be determined later outside of our individual control.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@jimcosta*, I believe as a member here I am all the things you mention--I'm just not a "card carrying member" of The Free American Militia.

But if a member came to my area and asked for food, spare ammunition and getting his knife sharpened, I would happily comply. I just think that publicly stating our confrontational politics is just alerting the libtards as to who we are and what we'll do.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Tourist: Perhaps I was not clear enough in my post. By use of the word "Militia" I meant our camp security.

Our policy gives authority as to how the policy would apply to the Council during activation. One goal was to not divide the camp on which side to support. So of course this would be a fine line to have to deal with when it comes to one of our "family". So lets just say that we agree that it would be a tough thing to have to deal with. As in all wars, very tough and horrible decisions have to be made.

My purpose in sharing this is purely to share with other Prepper *Groups* the need to decide many tough issues now while in calmness so if needed you already have a policy in hand. This prevents bad decisions under stress and worse yet mutiny from within.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Tourist: Perhaps I was not clear enough in my post. By use of the word "Militia" I meant our camp security.


Ahhh, that clarifies things. When I see the word 'militia' I picture a loosely organized bunch of citizens who gather for the mutual defense of their community.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

You are right. I should have used the word "Security" as that is what we refer to ourselves in the group.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The word "militia" has unfortunately been given a negative connotation. In most Americans it conjures up negative images of a poorly regulated group of Ill equipped yahoos running around the woods in trash can liner ghili suits. 

A true militiaman is all of us. Every able body providing their own skills, their own property, their own money into defending or preserving their country and way of life when threatened from enemies foreign or domestic. Theyre not all armed soldiers. Medical professionals, electricians, butchers, farmers, civil engineers, veterinarians, laborers, everyone. It's a stigma we all have to work to overcome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not a civil war but an invasion . One staffed by many with in the Government and education system. It has been building power for 60 or more years through the public education system


EXACTLY! I watched the left slowly indoctrinate kids with socialist/communist ideas in the early 60's.
In a couple of my classes at Clark University, the professors were card carrying members of the commie party, and proud of it.
I had just gotten out of the US Army and knew enough not to swallow their bull $hit.
Those kids were the next generation professors of closet communist to poison their crops students minds.
And with that each successive class creates more communist, 
there so many now that they throttle any one who has a different thought in the class or on the campus.
This poison has spread throughout the country for the last 6 decades.
I called the FBI and gave them the names of six Prof's that I knew were commies at Clark and three at Brandeis U.
I was told by them that they had first amendment rights, have done no overt acts of violence, therefor they could do nothing.
So the poison has spread and it is becoming overwhelming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I high school and Jr high I was being groomed to be a hard leftist. It was working . I was on track for law school and only goal was to be a public defend champion of those abused by the man in them days no they say system. I played the game and was right on track.
Scholarship games were being played even then. I was short changed after years of hard work. The US military was hiring at at that time the draft was not over. Walked into a recruiters office and said get me the ... out of here. He sure did .
Worked out in the end . I was saved . In the 70's while they were trying to fix some things that were not right a lot of the leftist garbage slipped in to the military.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> In the 70's while they were trying to fix some things that were not right a lot of the leftist garbage slipped in to the military.


In the early 1970s I was just finishing college, and take it from me, the UW-Wisconsin had more communists per capita than downtown Moscow. It was assumed that anyone who was a student then was against not only the war, but the soldiers, too.

I wore my colors to campus, and I think it was only thing that kept the radicals at bay. You see, the only "free speech" they respected was their own bloviating. An opposing viewpoint was not permitted or encouraged.

Another issue was that I had worked to put myself through college. When you pay your own bills you want an education, not a mindless indoctrination.

40,000 to 1, that's how I tallied my adversarial classmates.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I think the guy is right, this is a political civil war and the left is probably going to win it without firing a shot. The establishment left is in control of just about everything in this country and always going for more, they dominate just about every aspect of American life, culture and government, they dominate the news media, they control social media platforms, the entertainment industry, they control the narrative. Their goal is a permanent one party rule. And while all of this is happening the majority of republicans are utterly useless and disengaged in this war. One day we're going to wake up and the whole country is going to be like California, where you have the choice of voting for a democrat or a democrat....except it's probably going to be much worse.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimcosta said:


>


Ykes. We best let Alex Jones know about this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I high school and Jr high I was being groomed to be a hard leftist. It was working . I was on track for law school and only goal was to be a public defend champion of those abused by the man in them days no they say system. I played the game and was right on track.
> Scholarship games were being played even then. I was short changed after years of hard work. The US military was hiring at at that time the draft was not over. Walked into a recruiters office and said get me the ... out of here. He sure did .
> Worked out in the end . I was saved . In the 70's while they were trying to fix some things that were not right a lot of the leftist garbage slipped in to the military.


Yeah, and those that slipped in might have gone to OCS, them and the ones from the military academies slowly ended up in the pentagon, 
O'thigger culled out the patriots in all branches and kept the traitors, everybody heard about him kicking out staff grade officers, especially keeping the pals in the navy and AF.
I was offered a OCS slot, turned it down, needed a time extension on enlistment.
Then quite later turned down a transition slot in rotor-craft, had about 1,000 hours of fixed wing and several ratings including instrument.

Seven days in May


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, and those that slipped in might have gone to OCS, them and the ones from the military academies slowly ended up in the pentagon,
> O'thigger culled out the patriots in all branches and kept the traitors, everybody heard about him kicking out staff grade officers, especially keeping the pals in the navy and AF.
> I was offered a OCS slot, turned it down, needed a time extension on enlistment.
> Then quite later turned down a transition slot in rotor-craft, had about 1,000 hours of fixed wing and several ratings including instrument.
> ...


 OCS slots are often offered now to NCO's that stand out. No denying that Senior NCO's and Officers need and education that goes beyond the Army now. If nothing else is shows they have what it takes to learn.
As both my sons put it they worked to dam hard to be NCO's to start all over as a officer. Seems now their plans worked out for them


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually if you look back at the 1960’s and early 1970’s it was much more violet than today.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Somebody Is Talking To Somebody.*

Folks, forgive me for sloppy research. It is 1 AM and I want to go back to bed.

Last night power went out in Manhattan on the anniversary of the 1977 New York Outage.

Two months ago power went out (10 hrs) at Fort Bragg, the largest manned military base in the U. S.
After three hours the DOD said it was a secret test to see how the base would react without power.

About 2 or 3 months ago power went out for two hours at a major airport (either Los Angeles or New York). It happened in a manner that not even emergency generators came on there. It was purported to be the result of a smoke alarm at one of the food vendors.

Two weeks ago a massive earthquake occurred at China Lake under Area 51. The main street news media then predicted two more that size would occur within the next day or so. Two more did occur. Since when have scientists been able to predict earthquakes like that? Did I mention that some experts said they had the seismic footprints of nukes?

This past week Tweet went down for one hour during the White House closed door meeting on the Social Media giants.

To me somebody is talking to somebody here. Is this what some might consider a Low Level Conflict Civil War?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

As a teenager I was typical. Rebellious and apolitical. I didn't give two S#$%S about politics. I played in a punk rock band and worked in a music store during the day. I was ensconced in the belly of liberal, Memphis colleges and the music scene. Then I joined the military. I served 5 years under Ronald Reagan as my Commander-in-Chief. I began to open my eyes after the Iranian hostage crisis and the failed Desert One rescue attempt. Reagan was building a bigger, better military and I liked it. They were cleaning house too. random drug tests, readiness drills all hours. I liked being a part of it.

Fast forward to 1990 and I took my Law Enforcement oath. I took my first class in constitutional law and my eyes were opened for the rest of my life. The founding fathers were brilliant.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My son, who is getting ready to start work at Google, is a freakin liberal. So I tell you like I tell him...if he gets on the wrong side of this fight then I will modify my position...and accept abortion as a parental right up to whatever age he happens to be at that time. Everyone feels better correcting mistakes in their life.


I am not at all concerned about a Civil war... at least from open warfare perspectives. They will happily fight in a mob, anonymously....but none of them, NONE, have the fortitude to put their money where their mouths are and engage as individuals.

I learned what ugly looks like long ago...my issue is that I go from light to complete darkness when the time is at hand. They are not ready for that level of darkness.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As far as an "end of days" scenario, I'm more troubled by the left's rants than any actual take-over.

Suppose that the left finally has enough clout to dominate every election and fill every house seat. In that case, they only have the majority on "speeches."

But after the verbiage is proffered, then the left has to physically take over the government. The military isn't going to follow them, neither is law enforcement. And in any feeble attempt to confiscate individual firearms you'll have a balance of terror where the unarmed libtards will be going toe-to-toe with angry well armed citizens.

This confrontation will not be a civil war, just a slaughter.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a very liberal coworker who says he "absolutely despises Trump". He gets so mad that he balls his fists up, turns red and breathes through his nostrils. He is absolutely delusional sometimes. He actually believes that 100% of the military and Police forces in the US would turn against the conservative populace simply because they are ordered to. He believes that because the population centers are predominantly left they will control everything. In discussing guns, he thinks that when the second amendment is repealed that everyone will be as cordial and compliant turning over all of their firearms........Because they are told to. I certainly don't see a war per se in our future, but I can see the potential for protracted civil unrest, lengthy economic downturns and systemic supply, service and electrical disruptions.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

News flash for your liberal friend. Food to feed all those liberals in the urban centers comes from rural areas. Food deliveries stop and libs start going hungry in short order. They start starving in a couple of weeks. Or does this fool think that the groceries will keep flowing just because the dems in charge order it? What a jackass!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> News flash for your liberal friend. Food to feed all those liberals in the urban centers comes from rural areas. Food deliveries stop and libs start going hungry in short order. They start starving in a couple of weeks. Or does this fool think that the groceries will keep flowing just because the dems in charge order it? What a jackass!


Right on Chief. I would love to take a few of those limp wristed, skinny jean wearing libs I see roaming around staring at their phones and put them behind a tiller for few hours, and then go put up some Hay.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> News flash for your liberal friend. Food to feed all those liberals in the urban centers comes from rural areas. Food deliveries stop and libs start going hungry in short order. They start starving in a couple of weeks. Or does this fool think that the groceries will keep flowing just because the dems in charge order it? What a jackass!


This is exactly why liberalism, progressivism and Democratic socialism are so popular now. They actually believe the rhetoric and literally have an alternate reality they have created and live in. Their convention was just held and if this is the left I have been concerned about, I think I can rest for now. Jazz hands everyone!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

After tearing down the iron statues of our military leaders and then spending two more hours trying to figure out which bathroom I am now supposed to use but was afraid to ask for fear of using the wrong wording, I am tired. In fact I am so worn out I don't have the energy for "Jazz Hands". Can I just sit in the back and laugh my ass off through their meeting?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When you catch your breath it might be good to get back to work and pay some taxes to fund the madness.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Unfortunately, I don't see any other alternative to take back this country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> This is exactly why liberalism, progressivism and Democratic socialism are so popular now. They actually believe the rhetoric and literally have an alternate reality they have created and live in. Their convention was just held and if this is the left I have been concerned about, I think I can rest for now. Jazz hands everyone!


Just what in the hell did I just watch? :vs_whistle: That is some messed up stuff.

Yesterday I headed into town for 2 errands. Sadly the experiences made me shake my head and wonder WHAT THE &^$# IS GOING ON WITH THE AMERICAN MALE;

FIRST THING...HAIRCUT; Mrs S is getting a bit shaky and I generally don't trust her with sharp implements near my head and neck so I went to the closest SuperClippyCuts or whatever they call it and walked in. After rebuking their requests for my Phone Number, EMAIL, Tweeter Account, FACEBOOK STATUS and Preferred Gender Description, I told them simply I need a haircut...thats it, just a damn haircut. I was told to have a seat.

Sitting there in the waiting room was 5 of the least masculine young males (I think) that I ever seen. All 5 were as gay as Liberace. Evidently School starts this week and they were all getting their hair done. After listening to these **** yap about what they were going to wear to the first day of school and gossip about other ****, I left. The closest Barber Shop did the job and even strait razored my neck. I was in and out in 10 minutes.

SECOND THING...GYM FOR WORKOUT; I walked in an noticed the Trainer at the gym was working with a young male (again, I assumed male but might have been wrong). He was also of late high school age and had no idea what to do in the gym. When he left, I asked the Trainer if it was that kids first session. The Trainer laughed and said he's been working with him all summer and he has made ZERO progress as all this kid wants to talk about is fashion, his hair, and gossip about the other kids. Evidently the kids old man sent him to the gym because he simply tired of the kid sitting around on ASSCHAT or some such nonsense.

Yes, we may be doomed....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no doubt we are in a soft civil war, Jazz hands not withstanding, and we are losing. We stand idle while the left bleeds us of our money, our rights, and our liberties. Their answer to every problem involves taking more of our rights away. Don't look to our young for salvation, they are hopelessly blind and lost.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Prepared One: * I agree with you totally. Anything can trigger total collapse of America at a moment's notice. Not only are we facing a planned political collapse but we are facing a certain change to the global financial system. If one trigger happens it will certainly cause the second trigger to go off as well.

The only way to go through this period with peace of mind is to deliberately prep for the chaos and the survival of your (extended) family.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> *Prepared One: * I agree with you totally. Anything can trigger total collapse of America at a moment's notice. Not only are we facing a planned political collapse but we are facing a certain change to the global financial system. The only way to go through this period with peace of mind is to deliberately prep for the chaos and the survival of your (extended) family.


So many balls in the air, it's just a matter of which one hits the ground first.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

These people should be put in sanitarium. Our Nation is done for, it's over. Trump is just a speed bump. In less than 50 years we will go the way of the Roman's.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Rellgar said:


> These people should be put in sanitarium. Our Nation is done for, it's over. Trump is just a speed bump. In less than 50 years we will go the way of the Roman's.


Nope its not over until we say its over!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have no doubt we are in a soft civil war, Jazz hands not withstanding, and we are losing. We stand idle while the left bleeds us of our money, our rights, and our liberties. Their answer to every problem involves taking more of our rights away. Don't look to our young for salvation, they are hopelessly blind and lost.


The front lines of our soft war seem to be forming in the big city ghettos and involves democrats vs cops. Chaos and anarchy is on the prowl. Hopefully somebody can put a lid on it before they come to kill us. Martial law might work? 
.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The front lines of our soft war seem to be forming in the big city ghettos and involves democrats vs cops. Chaos and anarchy is on the prowl. Hopefully somebody can put a lid on it before they come to kill us. Martial law might work?
> .


As we all know, the unhinged behavior is being funded and fomented by those who want martial law. They want civil war. They want the full weight of the government to be brought to bear against us. They don't care that we'll slaughter many of their NPCs before "they" can regain control because the shrill little liberal NPCs mean nothing to the agenda. They are just tools.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds logical.Thanks. With all the talented young war vets hiring on as cops..maybe they can use their skills to help get a handle on this non sense. If the democrats who run the big cities will hire them and unleash them to do bidness. I still think the old possee commatatus thing could come in handy. The Sherifff of the Country can swear in all the special deputies he thinks prudent for emergency situaitons. There is a vast pool of old retired cops who would like to help..if the money and per diem is right lol.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We just got a bit closer this last week.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds logical.Thanks. With all the talented young war vets hiring on as cops..maybe they can use their skills to help get a handle on this non sense. If the democrats who run the big cities will hire them and unleash them to do bidness. I still think the old possee commatatus thing could come in handy. The Sherifff of the Country can swear in all the special deputies he thinks prudent for emergency situaitons. There is a vast pool of old retired cops who would like to help..if the money and per diem is right lol.


Agree my friend! The big cities need to hire ass kickers and name takers. Unfortunately, they hire guys like Art Acevedo, a liberal from California who is for open borders, so called "Assault Weapons" ban, and a proponent of sanctuary cities. They are replicating like a virus and don't stop till either the virus is dead, or you are.

https://www.houstontx.gov/police/chief/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just look up the 8 stages of a civilization/ democracy and you’ll see our path. Numerous links you can look up so I won’t post here. From reading it seems we are in stage 6.5 or 7 and yes, trump would be a speed bump to complete one party (democrats/progressives) control. It will start in earnest in 2024 and get worse after that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

When President of the United States, Donald J. Trump gets re-elected....IMO, the tears on election night will be replaced with blood.

If the left is this nuts now....just wait.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> When President of the United States, Donald J. Trump gets re-elected....IMO, the tears on election night will be replaced with blood.
> 
> If the left is this nuts now....just wait.


That's just it, there is a small insignificant bunch on the left who want to cause chaos. Most people voters who are on the left just want to get up and go to work in the morning. The media focuses only on the small group of nutjobs. Many of whom are elected officials

There maybe some small threats to consider, like the softball game shooter, but for the most part nothing will happen. The nutballs politicians will wage their war behind the scenes with the allies the media.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry Sas but I must disagree. If most on the left were only concerned with getting up and going to work, then those nut job politicians wouldn’t keep getting re-elected. I’m not saying every democrat supports the crazies, but there are more than just a few.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have always known the liberals would come for our firearms. Step by step until they had them all. Now with the help of fake news they will get a major chunk of them. There will come a point when S Will hit the fan . I don't give a darn who reads this. I have made arrangements to move most of mine to a secure place and nothing they do to me will make me tell them where. I am old and lived a great life not much you can do to an old man.


----------



## marsofold (Aug 9, 2019)

I suspect that the political divide in the US has gone beyond the point of no return. Up until 2010 I was a registered Democrat. The Democratic party has devolved into shameless promulgation of blatent falsehoods and racist-labeling, open contempt for mainstream religious views, doxing, public advocation of violence, attempted political trials, and engagement in federal departmental actions that in the past would have been prosecuted as treason. I see Donald Trump's main re-election problem as failing to win over the hearts and minds of the undecided voters. All of our apples are in his cart, and if he fails to win re-election, the normal people are screwed. Internet forums such as this one will be closed, our religious freedoms will be curtailed to force LGBT acceptance, homeschooling will be outlawed to indoctrinate our children into their approved politically correct dictates, and they will try to take our guns. Most people are not warriors (3% participated in the revolutionary war) and will try to hunker down and sit out the chaos. However, when they try to mass confiscate our guns or take peoples' kids away, those will be the straws that broke the camel's back. The real bloodshed of a civil war will begin, and I can only hope that the US military sides with the people. Whether Trump is re-elected or not, the worst case may soon be unavoidable. May God help us.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We have always known the liberals would come for our firearms. Step by step until they had them all. Now with the help of fake news they will get a major chunk of them. There will come a point when S Will hit the fan . I don't give a darn who reads this. I have made arrangements to move most of mine to a secure place and nothing they do to me will make me tell them where. I am old and lived a great life not much you can do to an old man.


My Pappy once said never fight a man who has nothing to loose. Like you, I am 20 years beyond My anticipated expiration date. It's been a good life with few regrets. They can have my guns, after I have given them all the ammunition I can muster.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> *Prepared One: * I agree with you totally. Anything can trigger total collapse of America at a moment's notice. Not only are we facing a planned political collapse but we are facing a certain change to the global financial system. If one trigger happens it will certainly cause the second trigger to go off as well.
> 
> The only way to go through this period with peace of mind is to deliberately prep for the chaos and the survival of your (extended) family.


Yep, prepping does bring me peace of mind.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

... Double double.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What the liberals want more than illegal aliens are our children. But they (the liberal academia and politicians) are just the mindless tools of those who already have the elemental lines drawn for one world government, one world religion, new world order. 

ETA: it's a hard war to fight when we're scattered all around this country. It's not like it was with the North and South the last time. It's complicated.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> What the liberals want more than illegal aliens are our children. But they (the liberal academia and politicians) are just the mindless tools of those who already have the elemental lines drawn for one world government, one world religion, new world order.
> 
> ETA: it's a hard war to fight when we're scattered all around this country. It's not like it was with the North and South the last time. It's complicated.


I don't look for a North / South type engagement in the traditional sense, more like a thousand different brush fires. Asymmetrical, Multi factional, Balkanization. With world players, nukes, terror states, rogue states, all in the mix, and all wanting their piece of the American pie, it could devolve into WWIII quickly


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I don't look for a North / South type engagement in the traditional sense, more like a thousand different brush fires. Asymmetrical, Multi factional, Balkanization. With world players, nukes, terror states, rogue states, all in the mix, and all wanting their piece of the American pie, it could devolve into WWIII quickly


Yeah, and that may in all likeliness be the end of these united states. I wonder how far off that could be?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Yeah, and that may in all likeliness be the end of these united states. I wonder how far off that could be?


I think, not as far off as some people would like it to be.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

I saw the first video and thought the analysis was off although I liked being on the winning side. Then Forward Observer started his series of video posts which were much more detailed, well thought out and IMO more realistic. So with that said, I think the civil war is already in-progress. It will be a low intensity one and will be regional. California and other liberal states set the tone by ignoring federal laws: weed, sanctuary laws, etc. I suspect as the federal courts/laws start to infringe upon our rights...folks who feel oppressed will start to ignore federal laws....likely ending up with entire states or parts of states refusing federal laws. I live in Texas and for that I am grateful. Not much of a secessionist but I can see large areas ignoring federal laws...and some neighboring states will likely follow suit. That's me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I think, not as far off as some people would like it to be.


I've heard some say that if you look at the universities today, they're an indication of what this country will be in 20 years. They're the future.

Unless someone comes along who can mitigate that.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was in my teens and early twenties I was a democrat, but as I got older my ideology migrated to eventually become very conservative, personally I think many that are being indoctrinated today hopefully will do the same, though with social media today I could be dead wrong. Democrats in the sixties and early seventies were more moderate then they are today.....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

woodchipper518 said:


> I saw the first video and thought the analysis was off although I liked being on the winning side. Then Forward Observer started his series of video posts which were much more detailed, well thought out and IMO more realistic. So with that said, I think the civil war is already in-progress. It will be a low intensity one and will be regional. California and other liberal states set the tone by ignoring federal laws: weed, sanctuary laws, etc. I suspect as the federal courts/laws start to infringe upon our rights...folks who feel oppressed will start to ignore federal laws....likely ending up with entire states or parts of states refusing federal laws. I live in Texas and for that I am grateful. Not much of a secessionist but I can see large areas ignoring federal laws...and some neighboring states will likely follow suit. That's me.


Well for sure, the first federal law that will be widely ignored will be gun registration if enacted by congress.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rstanek said:


> When I was in my teens and early twenties I was a democrat, but as I got older my ideology migrated to eventually become very conservative, personally I think many that are being indoctrinated today hopefully will do the same, though with social media today I could be dead wrong. Democrats in the sixties and early seventies were more moderate then they are today.....


Back in the seventies it wasn't "cool" to be conservative, and yeah dems were more moderate. Now, they're off the rails. So we've gotten a little older and thus wiser to their nonsense.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Who'da thunk eating fewer meals would make me lose weight? :vs_bulb: duh.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> I've heard some say that if you look at the universities today, they're an indication of what this country will be in 20 years. They're the future.
> 
> Unless someone comes along who can mitigate that.


We are already seeing the results from decades of indoctrination from the left Annie. We have declared socialists running for president, we have entire states that are ignoring the constitution and federal law. We lost this country when they took over the schools and now their long term goal is coming to fruition. I don't see it in 20 years, I see at as already here. Now they just need to consolidate power, form a one party government, and BINGO! Socialism. We are loosing this country without a shot being fired in it's defense.



> "Give me just one generation of youth, and I'll transform the whole world"
> Vladimir Lenin


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> We are already seeing the results from decades of indoctrination from the left Annie. We have declared socialists running for president, we have entire states that are ignoring the constitution and federal law. We lost this country when they took over the schools and now their long term goal is coming to fruition. I don't see it in 20 years, I see at as already here. Now they just need to consolidate power, form a one party government, and BINGO! Socialism. We are loosing this country without a shot being fired in it's defense.


Oh yeah, it's already here. I have no crystal ball, but as I'm sure you'd agree, it's gonna get even worse. And the kids in college today are even crazier than the boomer generation that before 'em.


----------

